# My fronts Project (Show Tank)



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

planed this very long time and and worked on it for quite a bit finally i got this project done here is some pictures tried to do my best some plants failed but i take that as normal haveing enough ecpirence with live plants 
tank is 280gal
Let me know what you guys think


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

that tank is awesome!!!    :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: i finally got my 125 that i have been wanting forever!! i only have 7 front juvies right now and want more and i can actually get more now!! how many fronts do you have in there? and is that a diy background? REALLY nice looking tank!!! :drooling: :drooling: 
i cant wait till mine is up and running


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

i really never counted them when i bough them they guy just neted out like 40-50 whatever he had in his tank
i paid like $100 for all of them

thank you 
took me a month to set it up 
i have close steb bby step what i did if you guys want to see the pictures let me know


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

yeah i would like to see pics. i want ideas on setting up my front tank. that is a great deal, $100 for 40-50 burundi fronts...i paid $12 each for mine  kewl setup though...link pics would love to see step by step...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

That is a sweet looking tank. I really like your stone background.

I noticed two FX5s :thumb: Where did you hide your heaters?

Russ


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

they are in the back so is the output for the filters


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Awesome setup and fish. Please keep posting updates! Where did you get your juvies?


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow is that ever nice. I really like the background. How far inside the tank does it protrude ? It looks like it has some built in caves. Nice. :thumb:


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes i has caves on the bottom and the middle and top
Thank you


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

I counted them for u! U got 42...  
U should get rid of half and get some more from another breeder... :thumb: 
oh and Im jealous... :drooling:


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

can i see the step by step on how you did this? and also is that a DIY background? and can you tell me how you did that?
thanks


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

I will try to put some pictures out tonight
dont have them here in the office


----------



## fishyslc (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, yes if that is a DIY background...please share!!!


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

:drooling: 
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

Nice!

The mass of frontosa puts a good emphasis on just how great the tank looks.
:fish:


----------



## FusionZ06 (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome man! I can't wait! My next tank will also be a Frontosa tank.

I just sold both of my tanks as I am moving soon.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

thats insane especially considering my LFS sells these guys for between $50-70 aussie each!!!!

Love the tank espically the sand and the background but I don't really like the plants they look a little unnaturally set out.


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

i prepering the pictures 
plants are just to cycle the tank faster thats all i used them for 
i really had a good luck when i cycle the tank without fish and having plants there
thx for the feedback


----------



## Sailfin (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice setup and back ground. You got a heck of a deal on the Burundi. Around here even if bought from an aquarium society member they would be like $5 each.


----------



## strat1960s (Oct 17, 2007)

I set up my 80 gal tank with a Pangea background. Instalation is simple. Cut it to the inside dimensions of the tank, cut the background into two/3 pieces to get it inside the tank, then glue it back together and glue it to the inside of the tank. I drilled out two (should have done three), 1 inch holes, and glued in stainless steel, 1 inch sink drains 1.5 inches above the bottom. All filters are behind the backgroung. I'm running two Fluval 304's. The water is drawn up through a bio-weave, into a uv sterilizer, into the canisters. I drilled out two holes at the top half of the background. I am running the filter output hoses directly through the two holes in the background.














































The entire tank took two evenings to set up.

Ted


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

What a relief...I was really hoping you'd say it was Pangea and not DIY. You would have just set a new standard for DIY backgrounds - and you would have made me change my mind about doing one. That looks a million (billion?) times better than any DIY background I've seen. Maybe I will start saving for a Pangea background now - and maybe in 20 years I can afford one, haha...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

That looks sweet - I am jealous!

Can you angle your supply ports at the surface to disturb the surfce water to increase O2 transfer?

Russ


----------



## DCMW1 (Jan 26, 2003)

nice tank. how are the plants holding up? i've never been able to keep live plants with fronts.


----------



## strat1960s (Oct 17, 2007)

Those pictures were from almost a year ago. T got rid of a few of the plants. I have two fairly large plants left. They keep growing. I have roots popping up on the opposite side of the tank. I'd say they're pretty well established now. LOL

As for the Pangea Background. They have a lot to choose from. I wouldn't say they are better than the DIYs. I've seen DIYs that are simply put incredible. I've seen premanufactured backgrounds that look......well, premanufactured. You can drill out the water return holes at any angle you want. I thought, at first to to point the holes inward, towards the center of the tank, to keep the water circulating around the tank. After I drilled the holes, I thought about pointing them upward to improve oxygenation. I'm glad I didn't do that though. When I change out water, I'd have to water jets pumping water onto my carpet. LOL

I'd like to upgrade to a 125g or bigger. If I do, I'll put a Pangea in it as well. I'm not so good with DIY projects. 

If you all have questions, feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer, I'll find someone that does.

Ted


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

strat1960s said:


> ...After I drilled the holes, I thought about pointing them upward to improve oxygenation. I'm glad I didn't do that though. When I change out water, I'd have to water jets pumping water onto my carpet. LOL...


I know what you are talking about :lol: On my FX5, I have to adjust the nozzle downwards during my WCs.


----------



## strat1960s (Oct 17, 2007)

Russ,

I grew up in Logansport and Indianapolis. 
Small World.

Ted


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

strat1960s said:


> Russ,
> 
> I grew up in Logansport and Indianapolis.
> Small World.
> ...


Hey Ted,

I grew up in suburban Chicago and have been out in SB for almost five years now. I like to wade the Eel River in Logansport for smallmouth bass. Montana must be really nice?

Russ


----------

